# Weird Problem - PO335 code



## bubbz22 (Apr 14, 2011)

First off, if this is in the wrong section, could a mod please put it in the right area.

Ok, so I'll try to start at the beginning and explain the whole situation. I just got the car 2 weeks ago Saturday. Everything up til this morning has been great. Runs great, always starts, makes me very happy! Yesterday, the car ran fine. Stated right up after work like it always does, and I drove home. I then had to move the car at like 9pm. Again, started right up, everything fine. This morning, I went out and put the key in and went to crank. Either I cranked it twice and let off, or my fingers slipped off the key. Can't really recall which. Either way, it cranked for 5 or so seconds(without me touching the key) but didn't start. Then, I tried 2 more times cranking it for 5-10 seconds each time but no start. I also noticed that T/C off was lit on the dash and when I pushed the button for T/C nothing happened. At this point I was getting a little upset. I took the key out of the ignition, and sat for about 20 seconds. I then put the key back in, turned it, the car cranked twice and fired like it usually does. Now the T/C was off like normal and would turn on and off with the button. It drove fine to work, didn't feel any loss of power, didn't hear any weird noises. Only thing I noticed was the CEL was on. After work, I went out to the car, put the key in and it cranked twice and fired, like normal. I drove to Advance Auto, had them run the codes and it came back with a PO335 which is for Crank Position Sensor. I went a couple more places after Advance and each time it started right up. Oh and after Advance, the CEL wasn't on anymore. I guess they cleared the codes. The light hasn't come back on and its started fine a few times after the codes were cleared.

Anyone hear have any issues as to what the problem may be? It seems to me if the CPS were bad, it wouldn't start at all. Or am I wrong there?

Thanks for any and all input and sorry for the long post:seeya:

-Kaleb


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

The first thing I would do is go under the car and make sure the Crankshaft Position Sensor is not unplugged or loose. As stupid as that sounds, many people go under the car and find that as an easy fix. If the sensor is properly plugged in, I would definitely replace it. Many times these Sensor's go bad. Due to the heat build up, they are known to either go bad, or even cause the wires to melt or come loose. I would just replace it and see if it solves the problem.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

I just got it too:

PO335 Crank Sensor A Circuit Malfunction

Same thing here with TCS and the cranking.

What side of the engine is this on? starter side or driver side? I might have wires melted on my header if its the driver side.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

OK, I finally changed the Sensor, had to remove the starter to get to it.

But, it happened again, still having start up issues, though the code has not come up again yet. any ideas?


----------

